# Cycling for 3 days now,



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey,

Ive been cycling my tank since.. the 22 or 23 of this month, which is only like 3 days ago, anyways I have 10 feeder fish in an 125 gallon tank. I am also useing CYCLE in my tank.. I went out and got a test kit to find out what my PH amonia nitrate levels are etc etc..... and every test that I did, said that everything was perfect, comparing to my color chart, my PH is perfect + my nitrate and my amonia? I was even unsure so I did the test again... I am not a fool and I did do it properly.. lol so.. what the hell is that, I thought cycles are supposed to take days... even weeks, is this possible?? am I







?? in any case I think I am going to go to the store tommrow and let them do a watertest for me, because this doesnt make sense.. what u guys think????

weird or wha???
THANKS!
MaLICE


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

well people are gonna say cycle for 30 days but maybe thats just for piranha's but i've cycled for just a weekend and the first fishes lived for a while. community fish i mean tho


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

are you getting a reading of nitrate? if its at zero chances are your wastes have not yet become detectable and has not cycled yet.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

there's no way you cycled a 125G within 3-4 days. your cycle hasnt even started yet i guarantee you!

P.S.
CYCLE is crap it truly doesnt work exccept in smoe RARE RARE circumstances, BIO-SPIRA is the sh*t


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> there's no way you cycled a 125G within 3-4 days. your cycle hasnt even started yet i guarantee you!
> 
> P.S.
> CYCLE is crap it truly doesnt work exccept in smoe RARE RARE circumstances, BIO-SPIRA is the sh*t


 I like biospira, but I just assume do it the old way and save some money


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah i didnt have the pleasure of using BIO SPIRA at all yet







i took me 32days to cycle my 75G with 13feeders. but my friend cycled his 120g with bio spira in 5days


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

It will take you around a month the long way (no way it cycled in 3 days), or you can use biospira and get in done in a week.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Fresh said:


> well people are gonna say cycle for 30 days but maybe thats just for piranha's but i've cycled for just a weekend and the first fishes lived for a while. community fish i mean tho


 It's does not apply only to piranha... The cycling period applies to every tank you setup up regardless if it's a shark tank or a community tank. It takes time for bacteria to establish in sufficient numbers to handle the bioload. For a virgin tank, that takes more than 3 days... Just because your fish lived through it does not mean that your tank cycled quickly.

Three days is a little premature to take nitrite and nitrate readings. If you are cycling your tank without any aid (like a mature filter or biospira), try doing another test a week after the tank has been set up. You should see some levels of ammonia.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

I agree with DonH, Also, Add in some Old FIltermedia that has bacteria on it.. this will speed up the time.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

If you use Bio-spira your tank will cycle in days even hours.

Just remember this; when cycling your tank will go into 3 stages.

1 st stage: Ammonia will go up then down, and stay at..........0 ppm
2 nd Stage: Nitrite will go up then down, and stay at.............0 ppm
3 rd Stage: Nitrate will then appeared. and stay present......20 - 40 ppm

If your Nitrate stays above 40 ppm then do a water change.

Water changes will reduce nitrate.

Good Luck..............


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i say just let it cyclye for a couple weeks i hear biospira works but i tried it and i must have did something worng cause it still took a while befoer it was ready 
but it is a real good product


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

2 weaks is a long time.. 1 weak with bacteria added is enough.. i fishless cycle in 1 weak.. just add some older filtermedia, keep amonia high and let them multiply.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

I have now been cycling for 15 days. I have used the whole bottle of cycle and the tank is still quite cloudy, I have approx 33 feeders in my 125 Gal and my temp is at 75- 78. all my levels r perfect but my ph is a little high, 7.6 ish.. I dont even know if the damn thing even spiked... can you get an accurate reading while useing cycle? how much longer??!!!






























+ its makin me crazy knowing Im gonna have to get rid of all the damn feeders then go and buy these little baby P's which r gonna take forever to get big, and im never even gonna see them in my 125 G....









anyways
Malice


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Raise the temp up to about 81-82 degrees F. CYCLE is crap it never really worked for anyone! p.s. it was a bitch catching my feeders and i had 13 in a 75G. good luck catching yours. lol


----------

